# 7D Mark 2 Preorders "sound off"



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 13, 2014)

anybody order there 7D Mark 2 kits yet and if so
when are u scheduled for your deliveries???

or do some of u rather go too any big camera stores and get them in hand rather then rely on FedEX Or UPS
slow shipping even with 1 day shipping options?

i ordered mine from a store in NJ called BEACH CAMERA on route 22 via amazon they had me promised me a oct 16th delivery via amazon's listing now it they telling me via Beach Camera its coming NOV 1-5th ugh i'm very disappointed i was hoping too get 1 earlier then others lol
but here the question i have for all of you SHOULD I WAIT FOR NOV 1-5th for my preorder or cancel my order go too B&H nyc store NOVEMBER 28th & trade in my gear and saving $$$ getting the 7D Mark 2 cheaper

basically should i wait for Beach Camera or go too B&H for better service and save $$$


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 13, 2014)

I ordered through Adorama. They had the Canon release date of Nov 28 when I ordered. I check a few days ago and now they say just November 2014.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2014)

If you ordered one the first day, it should arrive in the first batch. Amazon usually delivers a month or two after Adorama, but it seems to improve a little each year. I think Canon gives priority to real camera stores. 

I pre ordered the original 7D, there was a lot of hype, but I already had a 5D MK II, and it was a big disappointment compared to the FF. I fully expect the same thing, lots of hype, but, in the end, its a crop camera sensor and limited by the area of the sensor.


----------



## candc (Oct 13, 2014)

I ordered one from camera Canada, spoke to them a few days ago and they said first run was shipping to them on nov 8th and they anticipate shipping to customers about the 15th.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Oct 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you ordered one the first day, it should arrive in the first batch. Amazon usually delivers a month or two after Adorama, but it seems to improve a little each year. I think Canon gives priority to real camera stores.
> 
> I pre ordered the original 7D, there was a lot of hype, but I already had a 5D MK II, and it was a big disappointment compared to the FF. I fully expect the same thing, lots of hype, but, in the end, its a crop camera sensor and limited by the area of the sensor.



How is Amazon not a real camera store? They sell a ton of photography gear. In fact, they have more options than any local camera store in the Phoenix area. They may not quite have the selectivity of B&H or Adorama, but I guarantee you they are more of a camera store than the vast majority of camera stores (what you think of, at least) out there.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 13, 2014)

place my canadian pre-order within a couple days of it being announced and delivery expected mid November


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2014)

All the big players are saying "around November 15", so I would not trust any earlier date....


----------



## whothafunk (Oct 13, 2014)

here you go

1 - http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22757.0

2 - http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22948.0


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 13, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> anybody order there 7D Mark 2 kits yet and if so
> when are u scheduled for your deliveries???
> 
> or do some of u rather go too any big camera stores and get them in hand rather then rely on FedEX Or UPS
> ...



If you live outside New York, order online and they ship to you, there is no sales tax. Tax on an $1,800 camera would cost you over a hundred bucks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > If you ordered one the first day, it should arrive in the first batch. Amazon usually delivers a month or two after Adorama, but it seems to improve a little each year. I think Canon gives priority to real camera stores.
> ...


 
To me, a real camera store has at least one pro or knowledgeable person that can answer questions, demonstrate a camera, and intelligently discuss your needs. Even Best Buy has some help that knows what they are doing. Amazon, Costco, Walmart, Sams, and the like just push merchandise out the door. They are not Camera stores, they do not hire photographers. 

The point is that just because Home Depot sells a zillion toilets, for example, they are not a plumbing store, they often stock the wrong parts for the job because the store buyers just buy what the manufacturers sell them for the lowest price. I had to redo my water well system recently, and went to Home Depot to get a pressure switch and a pressure relief valve. In their well section, they stock this stuff, the wrong type of pressure switch, and a pressure relief valve intended for air compressors, not water systems. Its dangerous when they sell you a 250 psi relief valve when it should be 75 psi, sometimes 100 psi. The wrong one could cause a disaster. 

You might read this thread about the 5D MK III's and Amazon pre-orders, its a story repeated for each pro or semi pro new model.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=3808.msg94958;topicseen#msg94958


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> All the big players are saying "around November 15", so I would not trust any earlier date....


WHO ARE THE BIG PLAYERS?? are u referring too B&H and Adorama?
well im trying too get this camera in HAND AD FAST AS POSSIBLE without relying on FEDEX AND UPS and there super slow "even with 1 day or overnight shipping options" i feel more comfy goin too B&H and getting mine ADORAMA NO OFFENSE DEY SEEM hella slow at getting the newest cameras and there store is super small


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 13, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > anybody order there 7D Mark 2 kits yet and if so
> ...


----------



## slclick (Oct 13, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > If you ordered one the first day, it should arrive in the first batch. Amazon usually delivers a month or two after Adorama, but it seems to improve a little each year. I think Canon gives priority to real camera stores.
> ...



Amazon is a selling hub, calling it a camera store because they sell a lot of camera gear well, you also might as well call it a lingerie store. A deodorant store. A battery store etc etc. It's just Amazon and not a Canon Dealer.


----------



## cnardo (Oct 13, 2014)

I pre-ordered and they said 27 Nov as the release date... That's Thanksgiving Day in USA. Preordered from a local camera store (Samy's) to keep some of $$$ in town lest we lose that like we did the Big Box Bookstores!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > All the big players are saying "around November 15", so I would not trust any earlier date....
> ...


 
Actually, Adorama got far more 5D MK III's early on than B&H. Canon was angry with B&H over some undisclosed offense and limited their shipments to B&H. Adorama had always delivered my new models in the first batch received from Canon. The cameras are shipped according to the time you place your order. If you ordered early, you should get one of the first batch to arrive. If you order now, it might be well after Christmas, or it might be sooner, it depends on the backlog. A small local dealer can often do better on delivery. 

As far as taxes, they are owed according to the state you live in, not according to where you buy it. 1 day shipping is 1 day. However, it takes time for a dealer to process thousands of orders so they may not ship or make them available in 1 day.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd wait. 
Particularly, I prefer not to buy from the first prodcution batch but to wait until demand settles down. I want to buy the 7D2 to complement my 5D3, particularly for sports and wildlife.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> I'd wait.
> Particularly, I prefer not to buy from the first prodcution batch but to wait until demand settles down. I want to buy the 7D2 to complement my 5D3, particularly for sports and wildlife.


 
There is definitely something to be said in favor of waiting. However, Canon builds up a huge inventory to match the pre-orders as much as possible. After that, cameras trickle in, and it can take months to get one if they turn out to be popular. The big demand for Christmas is not lost on Canon, they seem to make announcements of major new bodies timed for the holidays.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 15, 2014)

I doubt there will be massive demand. Unlike the original 7D, the new camera is not compelling enough for regular users to upgrade to. Most who buy it will be specialist photographers who do birds and such, and how many of those are out there? Not so many I suspect. Mid level users will likely be buying a 70D (or its successor, which probably will show up in 2015) while high end users will buy full frame cameras such as a 5D3 (or its successor, also probably arriving in 2015).

Personally, if I were in the market for a new camera and was determined that it be a Canon, I would wait for the 80D and see what they do with that, rather than buying a 7D2. I do plan to get a new camera in 2015, but at the moment it is looking like Panasonic or Sony (and perhaps Samsung) are the best options for my specs/price point.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 15, 2014)

slclick said:


> Amazon is a selling hub, calling it a camera store because they sell a lot of camera gear well, you also might as well call it a lingerie store. A deodorant store. A battery store etc etc. It's just Amazon and not a Canon Dealer.



http://www.usa.canon.com/app/pdf/dealer/CanonAuthorizedDealers.pdf

Shows Amazon.com on their list of Canon Authorized Dealers.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm just going to B&H on it's release day to pick it up.


----------



## icassell (Oct 16, 2014)

I ordered from Adorama in the early morning of DAY 1. I'm flying to the Galapagos on Oct. 30 and don't really expect to see the camera until I get back (but I do hope I'm wrong about that).


----------



## Davebo (Oct 16, 2014)

For your sake,I wish I could say you're wrong....but unfortunately I believe you are right. My pre order is not expected until the end of November. Perhaps Canon will 'under promise' and 'over deliver' and you'll get your wish (who am I kidding?). Have a great trip! Hope to do the Galapagos next year.


----------



## Hokey Bokeh (Oct 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> SoullessPolack said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I pre-ordered my 7DMk2 from B&H three weeks ago. My order originally was listed with an order status of November, who knows... but I am in no hurry, although I am looking forward to using it with my new EF 16-35mm f/4L, while my existing 7D will alternate between the 17-55mm f/2.8 and 70-200mm f/2.8Lii. Someday, I will get a full-frame camera... I keep saying that in going from 30D to 40D to 7D... but Canon keeps delaying my decision ;-)

To me, shopping at Amazon is just like shopping at Wal-Mart or Home Depot, with very competitive pricing and a lot more convenient due to their expansive offerings. But Amazon is *NOT* a "camera store" anymore than Wal-Mart is a camera store or sporting goods store. And I am increasingly turned off by Amazon's business ethics.

During the past few years, Amazon has been sued by their own workers at their fulfillment center warehouses that makes me think their business ethics are also becoming like Wal-Mart's strong-arm tactics. Amazon's hourly-paid warehouse workers have sued the company for detaining them an extra unpaid 30 minutes after each 12-hour shift in order to pass through security checkpoints to make sure they are not stealing merchandise. And if Amazon's warehouse workers are injured on the job, they are frequently pressured to avoid reporting the injuries to OSHA by saying that the injuries were due to pre-existing conditions or minimizing the severity of injuries to avoid having to report them.

While I still shop Amazon for various household goods, I try to avoid buying camera gear and any electronics from Amazon unless their price is significantly lower than the competition (and Amazon is rarely cheaper than B&H and Adorama for camera gear by more than $5 or $10). Last year, when I was shopping to buy four internal hard drives for RAID storage, B&H actually sold them $14 cheaper than Amazon (for a $56 savings), and B&H had free shipping and no tax.

Amazon's packaging is often highly variable with how snug the items are securely held in place inside the boxes. Their packaging has improved compared to ten years ago, but I still get lots of boxes where items freely slide around inside the boxes, banging into other items. I have had small items damaged inside Amazon boxes because larger heavier items were also packed inside the box and not enough air pillows or paper wrapping were used to prevent them from sliding around. But every shipment that I have received from B&H and Adorama has been very tightly and snugly packaged. During the past three years, I have also received two items sold directly by Amazon that were supposed to be in new condition, but were obviously used. I received an X-Rite ColorMunki from their Kentucky warehouse that was very obviously used - the taping on the box was already broken and the box looked very old, the colorimeter itself had scratches and fingerprints on it. Even worse, I received a vitamin supplement from Amazon's Phoenix warehouse that was already opened! The paper security seal was torn off and about half of the pills were missing. Amazon's customer service is very helpful with exchanges... but their warehouse practices are worse than many online merchants. Amazon is now the Wal-Mart of the online world.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

THE 7D MARK 2 RELEASE DATE HAS BEEN UPDATED TOO OCT 28 via amazon
SO THAT MAKES ME FEEL ALIL BETTER BUT I SEE B&H STILL SAYS NOV BUT THAT COULD BE NOV 1-15th SO DO U THINK I WAIT AND CANCEL MY ORDER FROM THE OTHER STORE AND GO TOO B&H AND SAVE $$$ BY TRADING IN SOME GEAR ?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> I'm just going to B&H on it's release day to pick it up.



lucky u but they havnt updated there system yet too oct 28-30th but i have the same plan but just too warn u there might be a line


----------



## Davebo (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't want to disappoint....but Amazon often lists a release date for a product (not just cameras) ,then they change the availability date a time or two into the future. Wouldn't be surprised if date gets changed to Nov. 15 (or later) the closer we get to Oct. 30.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Davebo said:


> Don't want to disappoint....but Amazon often lists a release date for a product (not just cameras) ,then they change the availability date a time or two into the future. Wouldn't be surprised if date gets changed to Nov. 15 (or later) the closer we get to Oct. 30.


YA RIGHT BUT I HOPE YA TOO
THE STORE I PREORDER THE 7D 2 FROM BEACH CAMERA OVER IN NJ CHARGED ME FOR THE CAMERA BUT THEN GAVE ME MY $$$ BACK THEY TRYED TOO GET THE CAMERA BY OCT 16 BUT THEY COULDNT SO DEY TOLD ME VIA EMAIL 
NOV 1-5th but amazon via costumer service and a 3 way phone convo with beach camera costumer support dey tryed too assure me OCT 30th they would release and ship my camera and the guy puts me on top of the shipping list at fedx and waiving my shipping of $19.00 so i hope he wasnt lying on a recorded call


----------



## EchoLocation (Oct 17, 2014)

did you cancel your preorder from beach camera? if not, i would just keep it and then cancel in the future if/when you are able to get a camera in hand from another store. 
i don't understand how 1 day shipping is "super slow." it is what it is, 1 day. if you cannot wait the one day for shipping then you should absolutely go to NYC on the release day and buy it in person....


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 17, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to B&H on it's release day to pick it up.
> ...



And that assumes they have sufficient stock for pre-order fulfillment, both shipped and store waiting list. They may be sold out before the product ever arrives on the first shipment.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 17, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> did you cancel your preorder from beach camera? if not, i would just keep it and then cancel in the future if/when you are able to get a camera in hand from another store.
> i don't understand how 1 day shipping is "super slow." it is what it is, 1 day. if you cannot wait the one day for shipping then you should absolutely go to NYC on the release day and buy it in person....


Probably due to the large number of pre-orders not all get processed in one day therefore the poster has decided it is slow.


----------



## cnardo (Oct 17, 2014)

OK... how come no one is talking about this????


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 17, 2014)

cnardo said:


> OK... how come no one is talking about this????



If you had read the posts in this thread you would see that it has been discussed.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 17, 2014)

I have just had a phone call saying the 7D Mark II will be in my hands before the end of next week so Oct 24th, however I was first in line ordering from Camera World. Now how do I justify buying a 400mm lens...


----------



## -Gamer- (Oct 17, 2014)

Preordered mine on day one and ordered the Canon 400 f/5.6L earlier this week both from Adorama


----------



## Davebo (Oct 17, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> I have just had a phone call saying the 7D Mark II will be in my hands before the end of next week so Oct 24th, however I was first in line ordering from Camera World. Now how do I justify buying a 400mm lens...



Life's short.....there's your justification!


----------



## Basil (Oct 17, 2014)

I pre-ordered the 7D Mk II from Adorama 28 Sep 14. I have a 7D now and may keep it as a back up or to mount a second lens on when I'm out and about on a shooting expedition. The 7D is a fantastic camera, but I'm really excited about the possibilities the 7Dm2 presents.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 17, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Sportsgal501 said:
> ...



Doubt every one will be lining up for this camera on "Black Friday" but there are a few other camera shops in the city,so I'm pretty confident I will be able to pick one up.No need to panic it's not like an XBox One or PS4 release date...lol.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 19, 2014)

cnardo said:


> OK... how come no one is talking about this????


UMM THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT via amazon but there 2-4 3rd party sellers in nj/nyc area metro area


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 19, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> I have just had a phone call saying the 7D Mark II will be in my hands before the end of next week so Oct 24th, however I was first in line ordering from Camera World. Now how do I justify buying a 400mm lens...



flip a coin....

Heads 400F2.8
Tails 400F5.6
lands on the edge, 400F4 DO


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 19, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



ACTUALLY WE DO HAVE TOO WORRY THE ONLY STORES IN NYC THAT WILL HAVE IT
B&H ADORAMA K&M ON BROADWAY OFF CANAL STREET and MAYBE 42nd PHOTO AND BEST BESY
and every lil non pro photog and or fake photog in nyc metro area will be trying too get there hands on 1
WE ALL KNOW B&H AND ADORAMA TRADE IN DEPARTMENT WILL BE BUSY LOL 
so im not goin take my chances on missing out on this phenon camera too some novice,tourist with hella $$$ or skateboard punk lol when it come too photography ya skills can only go so far without good eqipment too even it all out


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 19, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Sarge said:
> ...



Amazon,Camera Land, ALL the Best Buys, Adorama, B&H, Willoughby's will all be carrying the 7D Mark II's pretty sure you will get one. And I'm sure they will be still sitting on the shelf, plus the ones that early adopters snatch up and return (because it wasn't what they expected) to be placed in the "used" department.

I can see if this was a new Full Frame from Canon replacing the 5D Mark III but another crop sensor, only us sports photographers (wildlife) are running out to get one like screaming banshees. I could definitely use one on this mornings sporting event.

The "best" camera is the one in your bag~ Tyler Stapleford


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Sportsgal501 said:
> ...



ya right but as i said the usual skate board punkss,fake photogs using T2-t4i rebels will be stalking B&H or adorama for these camera trying too get an edge over real shooters and pro, or the annoying tourist or young people 25 and younger with $$$ too burn will be hunting for this camera


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 20, 2014)

I called B&H today and they stated November is still the release date for them.


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 20, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> I called B&H today and they stated November is still the release date for them.


Interesting. The product page on their website now says October 30.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > I called B&H today and they stated November is still the release date for them.
> ...


Probably because of religous observances... The camera might be released on Oct30, but they will be closed till Nov 01....


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Sportsgal501 said:
> ...



Thanks just checked it and it's October.....sweet! !


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Sportsgal501 said:
> ...


I had forgotten that the 30th was Sabbath. Never having been to the store, having only been to NYC one time, do they reopen on Saturday evening after the close of Sabbath or reopen on Sunday morning?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Old Sarge said:
> ...


they close at 2:00pm on Fridays and open up at 10:00am on Sundays.

Anyone thinking of showing up at thier store on the weekend may be in for a surprise


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > I called B&H today and they stated November is still the release date for them.
> ...



I CALLED THEM TODAY WHEN I GOT HOME FROM WORK AORUND 530 THE GUYS SAID WE ARE SUPPOSED TOO BE GETTING THEM IN 10 DAYS BUT PREORDERS GO 1st DONT KNOW HOW MANY THEY WILL
HAVE FOR IN-STORE BUT IT SHOULD BE A GOOD AMOUNT "i told them it dont matter i will be there at warp speed to secure mine


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I WILL BE THERE BUT ONLY IF I GET THE EMAIL FROM THEM SAYING THEY HAVE IN-STORE STOCK IM NOT ABOUT WASTING $$$ ON SUBWAY/TRAINS AND LOOKIN STUPID WHEN I GO IN AND ASK IF THEY HAVE IT IN STOCK AND DEY THEY SAY NO  :-[ :'(


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



You can still do online orders on Saturday evening, I forgot what time but they usually have the "countdown" clock...lol!


----------



## SevenDUser (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm sure these 1st world problems of when the 7D2 shipping is all we have to worry about.


----------



## Robnormanphoto (Oct 23, 2014)

I was at my local Camera shop, "Henry's" checking on my pre-order today and they informed me that the 7DMKII's are currently in transit to them and they expect to have them as early as tomorrow. ;D There is a note on their system that they are not to release any of the pre-order sales until October 30th. :-[ I'm not sure if this may have something to do with the pre-order program that ends on October 29th here in Canada. That program was initially set to end on November 15th. Excited to get the camera in my hands for an upcoming figure skating competition for which I will shot around 15,000 photos. They couldn't give me any update on whether or not the grips will be available at release.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 24, 2014)

Robnormanphoto said:


> I was at my local Camera shop, "Henry's" checking on my pre-order today and they informed me that the 7DMKII's are currently in transit to them and they expect to have them as early as tomorrow. ;D There is a note on their system that they are not to release any of the pre-order sales until October 30th. :-[ I'm not sure if this may have something to do with the pre-order program that ends on October 29th here in Canada. That program was initially set to end on November 15th. Excited to get the camera in my hands for an upcoming figure skating competition for which I will shot around 15,000 photos. They couldn't give me any update on whether or not the grips will be available at release.



lucky u i just did a B&H preorder this afternoon so if dey get them oct 30th i made arrangement too pick mine up at the warehouse at bk navy yard hoping and praying they come the 30th or 31st for halloween


----------



## MagnumJoe (Oct 24, 2014)

I’ve decided I'm ready to purchase the 7D MK II as a second camera; paired with my 5D MK III. What I don't want to get stuck in as a pre-order and not receive it Oct 31st. There's so many vendors selling it and yes, they'll promise it to you to get the sale. Does it make sense to order from Canon direct, with free overnight shipping instead or wait and buy it at your local store? We only have Best Buy and I doubt if they sell the body alone. I know it's probably late in the game to preorder, what is the best way to have the 7D MK II in hand on Oct 31?


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 24, 2014)

MagnumJoe said:


> I’ve decided I'm ready to purchase the 7D MK II as a second camera; paired with my 5D MK III. What I don't want to get stuck in as a pre-order and not receive it Oct 31st. There's so many vendors selling it and yes, they'll promise it to you to get the sale. Does it make sense to order from Canon direct, with free overnight shipping instead or wait and buy it at your local store? We only have Best Buy and I doubt if they sell the body alone. I know it's probably late in the game to preorder, what is the best way to have the 7D MK II in hand on Oct 31?



Find someone who just got his on Oct 31 and buy it off of him, I think. I truly doubt you will be able to get one by walking into a store or placing a preorder now.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 24, 2014)

MagnumJoe said:


> I’ve decided I'm ready to purchase the 7D MK II as a second camera; paired with my 5D MK III. What I don't want to get stuck in as a pre-order and not receive it Oct 31st. There's so many vendors selling it and yes, they'll promise it to you to get the sale. Does it make sense to order from Canon direct, with free overnight shipping instead or wait and buy it at your local store? We only have Best Buy and I doubt if they sell the body alone. I know it's probably late in the game to preorder, what is the best way to have the 7D MK II in hand on Oct 31?



well there 1 way if u cant wait depending on where u live
fly too nyc 1st thing friday or sunday or monday that weekend and try ya luck


----------



## GaryJ (Oct 24, 2014)

Ah you lucky Nth Americans,so many places to buy from,cheap prices,[7DII will be AUS$2300-2500]no firm date for distribution,Victoria will get it first followed by New South Wales[that's Melbourne and Sydney to you Northeners]with poor old Queensland after the others are supplied,this is if other releases are anything to go by,oh for parity with US $.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 24, 2014)

GaryJ said:


> Ah you lucky Nth Americans,so many places to buy from,cheap prices,[7DII will be AUS$2300-2500]no firm date for distribution,Victoria will get it first followed by New South Wales[that's Melbourne and Sydney to you Northeners]with poor old Queensland after the others are supplied,this is if other releases are anything to go by,oh for parity with US $.



It is $1800 in the U.S., $1900 in Canada.... but with the exchange rate, $1900 CAD is the equivalent of $1695 US or $1930 AUD. We are very lucky up here in "the great white north" You Americans shouldn't be rushing to NYC to get your new camera, come on up to Canada and try out your new camera taking pictures of Polar bears, beavers, and Mounties riding horses....


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 24, 2014)

MagnumJoe said:


> I’ve decided I'm ready to purchase the 7D MK II as a second camera; paired with my 5D MK III. What I don't want to get stuck in as a pre-order and not receive it Oct 31st. There's so many vendors selling it and yes, they'll promise it to you to get the sale. Does it make sense to order from Canon direct, with free overnight shipping instead or wait and buy it at your local store? We only have Best Buy and I doubt if they sell the body alone. I know it's probably late in the game to preorder, what is the best way to have the 7D MK II in hand on Oct 31?



Check the Best Buy (in your area) website, if you click on the 7D MarkII and than hit shipping and availability. The store will say if they have them in stock, they might have one or two bodies.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> GaryJ said:
> 
> 
> > Ah you lucky Nth Americans,so many places to buy from,cheap prices,[7DII will be AUS$2300-2500]no firm date for distribution,Victoria will get it first followed by New South Wales[that's Melbourne and Sydney to you Northeners]with poor old Queensland after the others are supplied,this is if other releases are anything to go by,oh for parity with US $.
> ...


*hijacks the thread for a short and not so serious comment*
I'm not north american in any way, but wouldn't mind some beaver. I tend to stay away from mounting horses though...
*returns the thread*

That is some seriously good prices! With our exchange rates CAD<->SEK, it looks like the 7D Mk II wouldn't be much more expensive than the original 7D when I bought that. And I made sure I did get a really good price on that one.


----------



## marksweb (Oct 25, 2014)

I've got my pre-order with Jessops in the UK who last week told me they still expect stock in mid November. Now I'm seeing a global launch on October 30th.

Does anybody have any UK specific info to confirm the 30th?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> MagnumJoe said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve decided I'm ready to purchase the 7D MK II as a second camera; paired with my 5D MK III. What I don't want to get stuck in as a pre-order and not receive it Oct 31st. There's so many vendors selling it and yes, they'll promise it to you to get the sale. Does it make sense to order from Canon direct, with free overnight shipping instead or wait and buy it at your local store? We only have Best Buy and I doubt if they sell the body alone. I know it's probably late in the game to preorder, what is the best way to have the 7D MK II in hand on Oct 31?
> ...


 
Best Buy usually gets new DSLR's 3 months after anyone else, while Amazon only lags by 2 months.


----------

